# pawpas old gun



## mahoho (Jul 1, 2012)

Could any one Help me with this gun. It was my pawpas and noone local could my Mamaw any thing about it.. It does not have any numbers on it the only writing say FENTON on it. It only has a front sight but rear sight. Thanks


----------



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, there was a gunmaker near Jamestown, New York by the name of Fenton around the 1880's. Could be made there.


----------



## mahoho (Jul 1, 2012)

More info it is smooth bore and i think 54 cal


----------



## Coonhunter23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I believe it is handmade, Quite collectible around that area in New York. I'll have to make a few calls and come back with a definative answer for you.


----------



## mahoho (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------

